#  > TEST FORUM >  > Forum om te testen >  >  Nieuwe berichten wisselende URL?

## DJ.T

Op het oude forum had ik altijd de link naar nieuwe berichten in Mijn Favorieten staan, een enkele klik en ik kon dus meteen bekeken wat de laatste reacties waren.
Ik heb weer een link van het nieuwe forum en dan wel de nieuwe berichten link in Mijn Favorieten geplaatst, echter ik heb gezien dat de URL van Nieuwe Berichten wisselend is.
Ís hier iets aan te doen?

----------


## DJ_matthias

je kan jezelf aboneren op een onderwerp...
dit doe je als volgt:
je gaat naar een topic dat je wil volgen;
rechtsboven bij het topic zie je twee knoppen: onderwerpopties, zoek in onderwerp;
bij onderwerpopties kies je "abboneer op dit onderwerp"

daarna kan je bij gebruikerspaneel links in het menu kiezen voor "abbonementen weergeven"


en voila, je kan je geliefkoosde topics volgen :Wink: 

greetzzzzz

----------


## Radar

Zie ook:
http://www.forums.licht-geluid.nl/fo...t=14215&page=3

----------


## DJ.T

Ik wil me niet abboneren op onderwerpen, als er dan een nieuw onderwerp bij is gekomen moet ik me daar ook weer op abboneren.
Het gaat mij er om dat je een wisselende link niet kan toevoegen aan Mijn Favorieten (in je browser).
Als de link ''Nieuwe Berichten'' dus vast zou zijn, zou je hem wel toe kunnen voegen.
Als je dan op de link je Favorieten klikt, krijg je meteen alle nieuwe berichten sinds je laatste bezoek netjes op een rijtje.
Ik denk dat dat precies is waar Radar naar verwijst.
Ik vroeg me toen alleen af wat een sart-pagina was, nu realiseer ik me dat dat waarschijnlijk start-pagina moet zijn, ik maar denken dat het moderatorstaal was :P

----------


## Tommie

Voeg anders deze link eens toe aan je favorieten:
http://www.forums.licht-geluid.nl/fo....php?do=getnew

----------


## DJ.T

Werkt vooralsnog goed, dankje.

----------


## jurjen_barel

http://forum.licht-geluid.nl/forum/active.asp werkt ook nog steeds om de nieuwe topics te lezen. Helaas heeft het nieuwe forum geen dropdown-menu meer, waarbij je kunt aangeven hoe lang terug het forum moet zoeken voor nieuwe berichten.  :Frown:

----------


## admin

> Helaas heeft het nieuwe forum geen dropdown-menu meer, waarbij je kunt aangeven hoe lang terug het forum moet zoeken voor nieuwe berichten.



Deze optie is nu beschikbaar, klik op "Nieuwe Onderwerpen".

----------

